# The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Application Load Error 5:0000065434



## Janda66

Hi everyone,

I purchased the Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim two days ago and haven't been able to get it working since then. I have installed it and everything, but when I click on the 'run application' button, all that happens is I get the 'Application Load Error 5:0000065434' message. The first time I tried to get it working, it got past that error message and I got onto the home screen of the game, but when I clicked on 'play game', nothing would happen.

Any ideas???

Thanks alot,
Janda66


----------



## Sick_Jargon

Hi there Janda66,

Before I charge in with idea's on how to get your game to work, can I ask where you got your copy from?


----------



## tom6049

Are you 100% certain that your system meets 
he minimum requirements to even run the game?
You didn't post any system information.


----------



## Sick_Jargon

tom6049 said:


> Are you 100% certain that your system meets
> he minimum requirements to even run the game?
> You didn't post any system information.


This error is very common with pirated games.. That's what I'm thinking here.


----------



## Janda66

I purchased the game off Steam (it's not pirated Sick_Jargon).

System requirements are: 

Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 32-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_gdr.110622-1503)Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: TOSHIBA
System Model: Satellite L500
BIOS: Phoenix SecureCore Version 1.20
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 430 @ 2.27GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.3GHz
Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 3062MB RAM
Page File: 2047MB used, 4074MB available
DirectX Version: DirectX 11

Thanks everyone


----------



## Sick_Jargon

My apologies then, I take it back. 

There is the odd case that this happens with Steam, it isn't a problem with your game but with Steam itself. The best thing you can do is to reinstall it. If you don't wish to download Skyrim again, you'll have to go to its directory in the Steam folder and move it to a safe location while you do the installation. You can then place it back in after.

If you do it this way... Next time you start Steam, go to Library > Right click Skyrim > Properties > Local Files > Click verify integrity of game cache... Once its complete, try the game again.

Hope this works for you.


----------



## undoneravid

OH. forgot to mention. error easily resolved.


----------



## vasili4

here is how you solve it )

_ Link removed by Cookiegal_


----------



## tom6049

Are you kidding? Posting a video on how to pirate a video game.
Time to read the forum rules...this will be shut down in 4....3.....2....1..


----------



## Cookiegal

vasili4,

We do not support pirating software. You have been temporarily banned for three days so you will have plenty of time to read the site rules.


----------

